# Storm Trooper E4GT



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

So I saw someone mention they wanted to make their E4GT into a Storm Trooper style one. So challenge accepted.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

not into that kinda stuff bro, but must i say that looks very nice bro


----------

